# 22scope opinion



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a mossberg plinkster that I would like to scope to shoot small animals like ground hogs and squirrels from 50-100 yards. What's a good scope to put on and why. Thanks


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

All depends on your budget.A $40 scope will do the job or you can drop $300 or more.Will do the job also.I tend to not go "high end" on rimfire as,like you said,50-100yds".Just a 3-9x32 or 40 AO scope will suffice.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with Cajun. I've had a $40 Bushnell 4X16 on my 10-22 for 15 years. Works great.


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

Simmons 22 Mag 3-9X32 Rifle Scope walmart like 38$


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I like barska 3-9x40, huntmaster,or colorado 40.bucks on my .22s


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I put a bushnell banner 3x-9x x 40 on my savage 64 btv.I got it at walmart and the package came with lens caps,scope,and a battery. I didn't notice that it had an extra turret at the eye pc and the directions didn't say anything about installing the battery that came with it. I wasn't aware that it was a lighted reticle scope when I bought it so I went over and read about lighted reticle leupolds to figure out how to install that battery. Slapped it on the savage and the clarity was a heck of a lot better than I expected..A very nice $80 scope and glad I chose that one. too bad their directions are terrible.LOL!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

You didn't specify what Mossberg Plinkster you have. Is it a 702 or an 802? Is it a short barrel or long barrel version?

If you have an 802, especially the 21" 802 then you might want to spend a little extra. If you have any 702 then just use the golden rule of scopes. Spend half as much on the glass as you did for the rifle. Accuracy on the 702's strain beyond squirrel use after 60 yards typically.

This is what I would put on the 802 21". Mueller APV 4.5-14×40AO.


----------

